# Peanut Oil and carpet



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been able to get lots of things out of the carpet over the years, but I think June found something that's not coming out.
My son left a gallon container of peanut oil on the back patio. Looks like June chewed the lid, knocked it over, and then proceeded to eat it off the ground. I guess peanut oil and dirt tastes good, but the stomach doesn't care for it. So she puked two large spots on the carpet. The dirt was no problem to get out, but the peanut oil was so much it soak down to the pad.

Who has ideas for cleaning this up.
Everything I've tried so far hasn't worked, and I'm accustomed to getting oil/grease out of things, as my husband is a mechanic.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have this gel sort of stuff called Pink Solution. It takes out stuff like ink, nasty fruit juice stains, glue off of the floor from old tiles, oil stains off of the driveway, tree sap off of my patio furniture, I use it to clean my work uniform, and it cleans my jewelry too! It is environmentally friendly and I haven't found anything it doesn't work on yet.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No experience here, but this looks promising. http://spotremoval.coit.com/how-to-remove-oil-stains-from-carpet


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to order the Pink Solution.
I did all the blotting that I could do when she did it. It would just keep coming back oily, after 2 rolls of paper towels. I used things that normally will take oil out, but it was just so much of it. I finally just put baking soda on it to absorb the top layer of oil, and use a shop vac on it. Because it soaked the pad, its just keeps coming back. It was just like dumping a quart of oil on your carpet.

It might just be time to get rid of the carpet, then try and clean the concrete before putting something else down. I had thought of staining the concrete in one the room anyway, but she had to do it in two rooms.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We use peanut or sunflower oil at work. The deep fryer overflowed due to a clogged pipe. We put iodized salt on it on the tile floors to soak up stuff. Kitty litter might also work at drying it up. Then if you do use Pink Solution- smear it on and let it sit before washing it off.


----------

